# Contest Cycle



## ItsMrGreen (Jun 27, 2012)

So I wanted to see what you guys thought about this for a contest cycle, I was also thinking about taking masteron enanthate instead of masteron prop for weeks 1-13 what would you guys think about that? How would think cycle do for someone who is looking to grow into the show also? Also for week 13 a diuretic would be added to help get rid of any extra water weight if I can get ahold of one that is.

Weeks 1-13
Arimidex- .5mgs/day

Weeks 1-8
EQ- 400mgs/week
Test E- 250-300mgs/week

Weeks 1-11
Tren E- 500mgs/week

Weeks 8-13
EQ- 600mgs/week
Masteron Prop- 100mgs/EOD
Test Prop- 100mgs/EOD

Weeks 10-13
Oral winstrol- 50mgs/day

Weeks 11-13
Tren Ace- 100mgs/EOD

Weeks 12-13
Halo- 30mgs/day

I figured I would repost here since not that many members are signed up on the other forum.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 27, 2012)

honestly i dont think any test is necessary..


if you keep it, i believe that adex dose it too high for that test dose


i believe that short esters are better, especially for precontest, and should be pinned ED


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jun 27, 2012)

Is it that must of a difference between prop and masteron enanthate? And also how does .5mg of adex EOD sound?


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jun 27, 2012)

bump for critiques and opinions


----------



## overburdened (Jun 28, 2012)

have you competed before?  if you haven't (and I'm guessing by your post you haven't... not a slap in the face, as everyone must start somewhere and It's cool you've decided to take the dive!) you should give yourself far more time to get ready... you don't know how your body is going to respond to a comp diet til you have done one(all the way through to the comp.. not just dieted down for summer.. its two VERY different things!)  16 weeks is good for a first-timer, 20 is better...

I'm there with SD on your adex being to high... I have a differing opinion on the test(I would def use it, but in a differnt manner than you have listed),  I would add nolva and keep adex down to .5mg twice weekly through week 8(of a 16 week diet), then bump the adex to .5mg eod through week10(you got me thinking backwards cause usually the diet is counted down, not up, for a comp... ex: week 1 of a 16 week is called week 16, week 4 is called week 12,or 12 weeks out, etc), then for rest of the diet up to last two weeks bump the adex to .5mg ed.. last two weeks, 1mg ed(this helps lean you out and pull e2 related water)
as far as the nolva, I would run 20mg ed for first 8 weeks, then 30mg ed for 4 weeks, then 40mg ed for last 4 weeks(this will also help you lean out and shed e2 related water, as well as keeping your lipids from becoming totally fucked from the adex)

I would run test e first 8 weeks, then switch to prop, and cut it at two weeks out

I would save the masteron for 8 weeks out and run much higher dose than you have listed... and like sd said, shorter esters are usually better, especially close to a comp(you can adjust them as necessary and get yourself on point at comp time)

you can run the tren the whole time, or you can run it starting ten weeks out(6 weeks into diet).. that one is up to you and how well you tolerate tren in long runs..personally, I would use npp for first 6 weeks, then take a week off and run tren ace through the show... as you drop test, you should up your androgens to compensate and come in 'full' and hard still...those would be mast and tren a....

I would run low dose winny(25mg/day) till 6 weeks out, then bump it up.. ramping up each week by 12.5mg.. so 5 weeks out you would be at 37.5, 4 weeks out 50, etc.. this will help impart fullness at comp time too...

frontload the eq, and run at slightly higher dose, through to the comp... this will help with fullness(the ai and nolva will maintain the small amt of aromatization you may get off it.. less than half of test aromatization)...  

you've got the halo on point(check your liver enzymes 3 weeks out though.. if they are too high, you should cut the halo to just the last 7-10 days(don't run full two weeks)

the last week prior to the show(as in the sunday prior), you should be carb depleting(zero carbs for 5 days MINIMUM!), and tapering down DISTILLED water(start it at same time you start carb depleting), start at 3 gal/day for 3 days, 2 gal wed and thursday, 1/2-1 gallon before noon friday... no water after that...

something to remember as far as diuretics.. aldactone(spironolactone) is an anti-androgen(you would be best to avoid it and anything that has it in it(aldactazide)..
what works well for many people is to start low dose, mild(potassium sparing) diuretic mon or tues(hctz or diazide), and ramp it up  a little each day through fiday evening, then take a SMALL dose of a stronger diuretic(demadex works well for this and is a little safer than lasix, and much easier on cramping... generally 10mg is plenty if you are shredded and dry already) friday evening, then sleep with your legs up on the wall(while you are lying on the bed or floor), this pulls last of the water from your legs and really helps you attain the 'peeled' look(providing you are already super lean and pretty dry)

this would be for sat morinng weigh in's(and would need to be adjusted accordingly if you are very close to weight, especially if you want to start doing a carb load fri night)


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jun 28, 2012)

overburdened said:


> have you competed before?  if you haven't (and I'm guessing by your post you haven't... not a slap in the face, as everyone must start somewhere and It's cool you've decided to take the dive!) you should give yourself far more time to get ready... you don't know how your body is going to respond to a comp diet til you have done one(all the way through to the comp.. not just dieted down for summer.. its two VERY different things!)  16 weeks is good for a first-timer, 20 is better...
> 
> I'm there with SD on your adex being to high... I have a differing opinion on the test(I would def use it, but in a differnt manner than you have listed),  I would add nolva and keep adex down to .5mg twice weekly through week 8(of a 16 week diet), then bump the adex to .5mg eod through week10(you got me thinking backwards cause usually the diet is counted down, not up, for a comp... ex: week 1 of a 16 week is called week 16, week 4 is called week 12,or 12 weeks out, etc), then for rest of the diet up to last two weeks bump the adex to .5mg ed.. last two weeks, 1mg ed(this helps lean you out and pull e2 related water)
> as far as the nolva, I would run 20mg ed for first 8 weeks, then 30mg ed for 4 weeks, then 40mg ed for last 4 weeks(this will also help you lean out and shed e2 related water, as well as keeping your lipids from becoming totally fucked from the adex)
> ...


Haha you and I talked about this over PMs, a buddy of mine who competes is going to be helping me with my diet because he has one of the best coaches.


----------



## overburdened (Jun 28, 2012)

that's right, we did... so, when are you thinking of doing a show?


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jun 29, 2012)

i am a full time NPC competitor and here is my advice. overburdened your post was long as hell my big brotha so i didn't read it :0 if you said any of this already i am sorry. you know your shit well and better than me. but anyways....

Weeks 1-13
Arimidex- .5mgs/day *( drop this down to .5 eod and up it to .5ed 3 weeks out to help dry  you out, i go up to 1mg ed 3 weeks out)*

Weeks 1-8
EQ- 400mgs/week( *(this is good, up it to 600 though if you can)*
Test E- 250-300mgs*( test holds mussel big time bro, its wonder drugg in dieting, 750 a week)*

Weeks 1-11
Tren E- 500mgs/week *?€‹( i would drop this imo or drop the eq)*

Weeks 8-13
EQ- 600mgs/week *?€‹( drop eq week 11)*
Masteron Prop- 100mgs/EOD *?€‹( this is good)*
Test Prop- 100mgs/EOD (*you need to taper the test up to show day, see below ill explain)*

Weeks 10-13
Oral winstrol- 50mgs/day *?€‹ this is good*

Weeks 11-13 (Tren Ace- 100mgs/EOD *?€‹ do ED shots at 75 mg*

Weeks 12-13
Halo- 30mgs/day( *start at 20 than go to 30. shit is toxic bro youll feel like ass) *

I figured I would repost here since not that many members are signed up on the other forum.


here is what i would do bro IMO. it is similar to my last pre contest cycle. or actually is my last one. 

*week 1-8 750 test c or e a week ( we switch to prop)
week 1-8 400 tren E a week ( switch to ace) 
week 8-13 50-75 tren ace ed
week 8-13 100 masteron eod ( last week do 100 ED shots)
week 8-13 150 prop eod ( last 2 weeks shoot 100 eod, last week bump down to 50 ed, drop 3 days out) 
week 10-13 50mg winni ed ( up to 70 ed last week) 
week 10-13 halo ( start 20 ed than up to 30 last week) i ran halo and winni together, liver will be just fine, just take a break after
arimidex .5 ed whole time, up to 1mg ed last  2 weeks 
as for a diuretic, i used aldactazide. it is the safest one you can take. it is potassium sparing so you dont cramp up and your heart wont cramp up and die. you dont have to mess with sodium and potassium levels and loading. this holds you tight inside the muscle but drains the sub q. in other words you wont go flat like with lasix or other hard shit. however i dont think i ever needed the diuretic as i was so dry from suppressing estrogen and dropping test. 

what i have laid out above is the cycle i did to win my class at my last show. overburdened saw pictures of me as we are close and i send him pictures of me now from time to time. i think this cycle would do anyone well. it is actually an overkill cycle as you could so just as much with A LOT less. however if anyone has ever competed they would know that pre contest time you just tend to over do it going all in to win :0 shit is hard work.*


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jun 29, 2012)

oh and aldactazide i only ran the last 24 hours. as overburdened said above, diazide is really good, actually these to are almost IDENTICAL. both have hctz in them. one just stacks with aldactone with hctz and one stacks triamterene with hctz.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

overburdened said:


> that's right, we did... so, when are you thinking of doing a show?


I am competing November 3rd, And you said you add in nolva even with 19nor compound but isnt that bad like I have heard and read nolva reacts badly with the 19nor compound.



dutchmaster454 said:


> i am a full time NPC competitor and here is my advice. overburdened your post was long as hell my big brotha so i didn't read it :0 if you said any of this already i am sorry. you know your shit well and better than me. but anyways....
> 
> Weeks 1-13
> Arimidex- .5mgs/day *( drop this down to .5 eod and up it to .5ed 3 weeks out to help dry  you out, i go up to 1mg ed 3 weeks out)*
> ...


You said I would taper the Test Prop up to the show day but in your cycle you taper it down, which one do you prefer?


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jun 29, 2012)

i meant taper down bro my bad. like as you draw closer you lower test and up anabolics (tren,winni,halo). this will help you hold less water but keep muscle and hardness. also stop all shots even tren 3-4 days out. just continue on heavy dose orals to keep you hard. you dont want to take a bad shot and have a knot on stage showing.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> i meant taper down bro my bad. like as you draw closer you lower test and up anabolics (tren,winni,halo). this will help you hold less water but keep muscle and hardness. also stop all shots even tren 3-4 days out. just continue on heavy dose orals to keep you hard. you dont want to take a bad shot and have a knot on stage showing.


Okay thanks, and is a diuretic definitely needed because I dont think I will be able to find any.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 1, 2012)

no i dont think it is necessary at all so dont even bother.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 2, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> no i dont think it is necessary at all so dont even bother.


Okay thanks, so I am most likely going to give your cycle a try but I am still debating on adding in EQ.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 3, 2012)

you could add in eq if you want brotha, but just know it will make you hungry, and pre contest dieting drives me insane. by week 13 i literally sit in my room or at work secluded because i cant talk or see anyone. im hungry, im tired, im cranky, and if eq makes you even more hungry, well it would make it all worse. take a lot of ECA instead of clenbuteral. ECA suppresses appetite a lot more and works a ton better. a lot will agree with me.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 3, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> you could add in eq if you want brotha, but just know it will make you hungry, and pre contest dieting drives me insane. by week 13 i literally sit in my room or at work secluded because i cant talk or see anyone. im hungry, im tired, im cranky, and if eq makes you even more hungry, well it would make it all worse. take a lot of ECA instead of clenbuteral. ECA suppresses appetite a lot more and works a ton better. a lot will agree with me.


Okay I wasnt thinking of adding in Clen but I might give the ECA stack a try though.


----------



## fireazm (Jul 4, 2012)

dutch
knows his stuff
no q uestion about it


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 5, 2012)

thanks fireazm, i have a lot of knowledge behind me from experience. i dont want anyone to ever hurt themselves or do unnecessary things so im always here for answers to questions.


----------

